# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  أريد مخطوطة في الفقه المقارن للحصول على درجة الدكتوراة

## يوسف1963

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ، بارك الله فيكم أيها الأخوة هل من أحد يساعدني في الحصول على مخطوطة في الفقه المقارن لأقوم بتحقيقها لنيل درجة الدكتوراة، ولمن يساعدني أو يحاول جزيل الشكر والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

----------


## رغدان مجيد محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي العزيز يوجد عندي مخطوط البيوع والعدة والاقرار من كتاب الشامل في فروع الشافعية وهو مقارن ايظا ولم يحقق ولم يطبع لابن الصباغ 476 ت اذا احببت راسلني على الموقع hage_1966

----------


## رغدان مجيد محمد

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته اخي العزيز يوجد عندي مخطوط البيوع والعدة والاقرار من كتاب الشامل في فروع الشافعية وهو مقارن ايظا ولم يحقق ولم يطبع لابن الصباغ 476 ت اذا احببت راسلني على الموقع hage_1966 اخوك رغدان مجيد محمد الهيتي   العراق الانبار هيت

----------


## أبو بشرى

الأخ الحبيب يوسف :
يسر الله أمرك ، وأنصحك بأن تبحث عن مخطوط فقهي مذهبي أعني في أحد المذاهب الفقهية السنية المشهورة ، وفق المراحل الآتية :
1) عليك بالنظر في كتب المداخل الفقهية لكل مذهب ، والتي اهتمت بذكر علماء المذهب المعتبرين ، وكتب المذهب المعتمدة ؛ حتى لا يضيع وقتك في البحث ، فربما تجد كتاباً تظنه مهما وهو في الحقيقة غير معتمد أو مؤلفه ليس ممن يؤخذ برأيه أو يعول عليه .
2) ثم بعد ذلك قم بتصفح فهارس المخطوطات ـ وهي لا تحصى ـ وستجد بغيتك بإذن الله .
3) استفد من أهل الخبرة والدراية بالمخطوطات من أساتذة الجامعات ، والقائمين على فهارس المخطوطات ، في أخذ آرائهم فيما وقع اختيارك عليه من حيث الأهمية ، والقيمة العلمية ، سواء للكتاب أو لمؤلفه .

واطمئنك أخي الحبيب أن لنا تراثا فقهيا ضخما لم تصل إليه أيدي الباحثين بعد .
فاستعن بالله تعالى ، ثم اجتهد في طلب مرادك عسى الله أن يكتب لي ولك ولجميع إخواننا الخير حيثما كان .

----------


## رغدان مجيد محمد

وبه نستعين صدر حديثا (كتاب معين الحكام على معرفة الاحكام) للقاضي ابي الرؤح الغزي الشافعي 799 تحقيق : د .رغدان مجيد محمد الهيتي ط1 "مطبعةالوقف السني -بغداد- 2009

----------


## أبوبسطام

السلام عليكم أخي الكريم هناك كتاب لابن عبد الحكم في المسائل الخلافية في الفقه وهذه بياناته 
مختصر ابن عبد الحكم (المختصر الصغير)
اسم المؤلف : عبد الله بن عبد الحكم بن أعين
مصدر المخطوط : المكتبة السليمانية / تركيا
رقم المخطوط : 966
عدد الاوراق : 85 ورقة
الحالة : تام كامل 
تاريخ النسخ: الاربعاء 2صفر سنة 718 هـ
اسم الناسخ : محمد بن الياس بن ابراهيم خطيب عين الزيتون

----------

